# Another specimen collection question...



## ktmom (Jul 12, 2004)

I apologize for the graphicness of my question, but does anyone know how/if having your period during collection affects the tests they run? My Dr's office doesn't open for another couple of hours and I would like to get my samples done while I'm in the right frame of mind for it (is there such a thing - ewwww!)If it makes any difference, I am floating a styrofoam plate in the potty to collect...please help!


----------



## Kacebece3 (Apr 17, 2002)

dont know if that will contaminate sample, however since its a concern how bout pluging the other place.


----------

